# No /boot/loader.conf file



## JakkFrosted (May 11, 2012)

I'm trying to get wifi working a fresh 9.0 install, but all of the tutorials I'm reading keep referring to this /boot/loader.conf file. This file is not on my system. Am I supposed to make one? If so, from what template? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## UNIXgod (May 11, 2012)

JakkFrosted said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get wifi working a fresh 9.0 install, but all of the tutorials I'm reading keep referring to this "/boot/loader.conf" file. This file is not on my system. Am I supposed to make one? If so, from what template? Anyone have any ideas?



Yes you create it. You can look in /boot/defaults for the default settings.


----------

